# ATV Trailer



## BigDan (Apr 10, 2003)

5' X 10' with 2' sides and tailgate. Pickup tool box front 2'. Five years old. Was perfect for my Sportsman 500. $350.00 Washington, MI


----------



## BigDan (Apr 10, 2003)

sold


----------

